

Shape-Shifting Mobile Devices - xmpir
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/04/130428230421.htm

======
markmsmith
This has a ton of potential. I can't wait to see this kind of thing take off.

------
xmpir
the paper: <http://www.anneroudaut.fr/papers/roudaut_chi13b.pdf>

